# Wilfred's Deli, Richmond N Yorkshire



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Well. I've not found a nice coffee locally ever. Richmond has since we moved in been a land of old lady milky coffee and tea so wet and weak you might drown. Some fabulous places to eat lunch (the scone bar, Penleys) but all selling mediocre burnt tasting scalding coffee. Usually with lumps of soya milk. Been for an eye test today, and spotted a new, unlabelled shop. It's not technically a cafe as there's nowhere to sit (currently enjoying the comfort of my car, and radio 4- often the easiest option with tots in tow!)

Rountons are obviously stamping their mark on the area. This is not a third wave deconstructed flat white with latte art type place. (Though I didn't ask!) But they are serving the Rountons Granary Blend, deliciously, at the right temperature, not a soya lump in sight.

It's like drinking a Werther's original. No coffee shop bitterness or weird aftertaste.

if it's weird flavours, or a wide range of beans you are after drive back to a large city, but for market town caffeination it's tough to beat...

significantly better than the lumpy mess I got at brew and brownie on Saturday.


----------

